# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  الفوتوشوب العاشر Cs3 (داعم للغة العربية).من شبل الطفوف

## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم 

تفضلو هنا

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?p=575933#post575933

----------

